# 1 yo Golden Mix (looks purbred) in western WV



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

* Caesar
*

*Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Cottageville, WV *

Large • Adult • Male 
















 
Caesar is about one year old and is very playful. He was brought to the shelter as a stray on 11/30, but someone has taught him to sit and to shake hands. He ignored the lobby cats and would rather be petted or given treats from the treat bowl. He weighs about 40 pounds, but if he keeps begging for treats, that could change. He appears to be good with other dogs and with people as well as cats. He doesn't seem to have walked much on a leash, though. Caesar would love to have a home with someone to pet him and give him regular treats and a nice yard in which to run and play. 

*More about Caesar*

Primary color: White or Cream • Coat length: Medium 
*Caesar's Contact Info*

*Jackson County Animal Shelter*, Cottageville, WV 


Phone: Please use email
 Email Jackson County Animal Shelter


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed GRREAT, they cover WV.

Be sure to check the national listing when you need to find a rescue, you can find a link to it here on the board in the rescue forum.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a cutie. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Email from GRREAT:
_
I forwarded this to a PA rescue the other day and another rescue has committed to this one.

thanks,
Mary

Intake Coordinator
Supplies Coordinator
(http://www.grreat.org) 


_


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to you all for your help and support. Bless you.

SJ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Email from GRREAT:
> 
> _I forwarded this to a PA rescue the other day and another rescue has committed to this one._
> 
> ...


This is very good news !!


----------

